
The challenges of designing a game about your 'first time' - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-10204720-235.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
brianto2010
Very interesting. However, in retrospect, it's not very surprising. Story-ish
games about having sex and romance have been made before and are extremely
popular. Specifically, I am referencing the Visual Novel in Japan (Dating Sim
in the US).

EDIT: Sorry, I meant 'bishoujo game' instead of 'visual novel'

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Novel>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishoujo_game>

Even the gameplay looks strikingly similar. In their game, the player needs to
pick the correct choice to move on. In visual novels, there are multiple paths
and different paths that result in different endings. They both have decision
points in common. It just looks like a more graphical, more player-involvement
version of the visual novel.

The main difference I can see is that Kelley and Robinson's game is
_completely_ focused on sex.

I am not criticizing the creators nor the idea by any means. I am just saying
that their idea is similar to another.

------
unalone
How frightfully unpleasant that these designers thought that "designing a game
about your first time" meant "let's make a bland generic game that's only
exciting because of its concept."

Picking out outfits? Shaving minigame? These are signs of a shitty, boring
game. That makes the idea of virginity losing a "shock" element rather than
the beginning to a unique, fascinating video game.

Game designers suck. They all have such limited ways of looking at things.
It's why the best developers come from the indie scene right now: mainstream
design has ground to a halt when a game concept like Mirror's Edge is touted
as potentially breakthrough.

